# 04 gto exhaust



## willie1290 (Mar 18, 2010)

ok i just got a 04 gto and its all stock and was wondering what your opinion is on the best exhaust for it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LT headers


----------



## willie1290 (Mar 18, 2010)

yea im working on that i will get them in the summer but i want to get a cat back for right now


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The LTs will give you power, the foundation for further mods and will greatly change the sound and volume. The catback on a stockish car is a whole bunch of money just to change the sound and the LTs may be all you need for now. It's your money


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I just put spintech 9000 series on my 04 with a resonator delete and it sound alot louder and better. not as loud as I wanted, but that will come with LT headers. I didnt really notice a HP gain, but thats hard to say. Headers will give you more sound plus some HP gain. your call. plus having someone install your exhaust is less work then you putting on headers lol.


----------



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

i have a 2004 and im about to get Kooks longtube, catless mids, and a SLP loudmouth 1 catback system. should bring out some power.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

killdustindead said:


> i have a 2004 and im about to get Kooks longtube, catless mids, and a SLP loudmouth 1 catback system. should bring out some power.


Thats going to be LOUD! I repeat LOUD! I heard a 05 GTO with the same exact setup and yeah. Friend of mine got switched to his LMII's because it was too loud for him.


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

My LT's w/catless mids and full magnaflow sounds amazing. But I am told often by friends its a little to loud and they can literally hear me from 1/4 mile or more away on busy city streets. Really I've gotten phone calls asking if I was in the neighborhood because they were outside and heard my car from the main street running by their house.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't go SLP. It is just load and doesn't sound good. They also drone.


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

spintech


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

go Corsa! No drone, and it has a refined tone, not just obtrusive noise.


----------

